# Punch vs Cut?



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Newbie here...

Exploring the punch vs cut situation. Does really matter or it all depends on the type of Cigar?

I was reading its best to use a punch with certain Ring Gauges


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Punch, in my opinion, doesn't bode well for torpedo's or ring gauges less than 52. Other than that, sometimes I punch other times I cut. If I don't like the punch (doesn't feel right) I'll go ahead and cut.
It boils down to a personal preference in the larger ring gauges.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Punch, in my opinion, doesn't bode well for torpedo's or ring gauges less than 52. Other than that, sometimes I punch other times I cut. If I don't like the punch (doesn't feel right) I'll go ahead and cut.
> It boils down to a personal preference in the larger ring gauges.


Same here, though I generally punch anything over 48 rg. I don't like to slobber all over my cigars, and that's what always happens if I cut larger cigars. I also usually avoid torpedoes, they always seem to have draw issues.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Goodkat said:


> Same here, though I generally punch anything over 48 rg. I don't like to slobber all over my cigars, and that's what always happens if I cut larger cigars. I also usually avoid torpedoes, they always seem to have draw issues.


I was being facetious with the remark about the torpedo and a punch, I've had lots of great torpedos, some of the best cigars and not a one of them had draw issues...I will point out that I use a V cut when smoking torpedos.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

piperdown said:


> I will point out that I use a V cut when smoking torpedos.


I'll have to try that, I'm sick of buying torps that everyone's raving about only to have to deal with a ridiculously tight draw.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll use a 'V' cut on large ring gauge sticks, especially when I can't keep the cap from un-wrapping.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

I rarely use my punch, I find it to be an inferior option in most situations...you cant really cut figarados very well and I find the ritual of slicing off a cap with my guillotine to be more pleasing


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

I like both. I've had a few punches I've had to cut to fix draw issues, but in general they seem to work great. OTOH, there are plenty of scenarios where a punch won't work, and none (that I can think of) where a cutter won't work.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

lebz said:


> Exploring the punch vs cut situation. Does really matter or it all depends on the type of Cigar?


My take on the punch...

Pros: The flavour is supposed to be more concentrated.

Con: Tar build-up can occur.


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

Its really more of a personal preference, experiment and see what you like. I personally always have a punch because its easy to carry, but my usual cut of choice is the old cut. I havent done much with the V cut in the past but I seen some nice table V cutters that I would like to try...


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks all! So I tried the punch and a cut with the Romeos I have been smoking. So far I prefer the cut. Found I got more out of the stick (Less resistance) with the cut.

Ill keep trying though... all in good research!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I used a punch for a few cigars, but I didn't have a good experience with it, so I switched back to the standard cutter.


----------

